# Prepackaged Raw Diet suppliers..



## Amy (May 21, 2005)

Okay, this was making my other post too long, so I am putting the suppliers in another post.

If you want to feed raw, and might feel restricted, or daunted by the preperation involved, or if you want to try it out & eventually ease into making your own, here are a few companies that make prepackaged raw diets. As with kibble, the ingredients will vary. I cannot stress this enough, but ALWAYS read up on raw diets before you start one with your pet, to ensure safety.




> *Raw food Diet Suppliers (located in the US & Canada)*
> 
> All these companies usually offer supplements, books, natural treats and other products. Most of these web sites give information on raw food diets and very good quality links to related subjects. Please take the time to look around. Also note that the diets offered by a company may vary with time and new retailers can be added regularly. If you are interested in the raw food diet, visit these sites often.
> 
> ...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Very thorough!!!!

I can vouch for Animal Food Services and Halshan's personally. We used both of these suppliers for over 5 years with our last dog. However we have gone back to dried kibble (mostly) with Sidney... I'll save the explanations of why for another thread at another time... really gotta go now...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

We (hubby and I) use a pre-made brand called Urban Carnivore and they are out of Saskachewan, Canada. Their patties contain meat, organ, and bone that is ground and they have these whole carcass patties available in beef, chicken, bison, quail, lamb, and elk. They also have green tripe and veggie/fruit puree patties available too.

We've been aiming for a ratio of 70% meat,. organ, bone with no more than 10% organ and 30% veggie/fruit. However, our dog is not a big fan of the texture of puree so we are more likely to just feed him raw veggies. I know they don't digest veggies or fruit very well unless the cellulose walls of the cells are broken down. We also supplement his diet with sardines, wild salmon oil, and give him chicken necks and backs to crunch on.

Wiggles seems to do really well on the raw diet, but it does affect him when someone offers him a treat containing wheat. We've had once scenario where we bought beef crunchies made by Rollover in bulk and the store decided to mix different flavours. Wiggles ended up with pudding poops because the other flavours contained wheat.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you're in the Los Angeles area, I highly recommend Harmony Farms Meat, Inc. It's a butcher in La Crescenta. 818-248-3068.

I also really like the Bravo! line of pre-made raw food. Here's a link to a wonderful local (Los Angeles - San Fernando Valley) distributor: Raw Diet for Dogs.

-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Also - if you're in the greater Los Angeles area, there's the So. Cal. BARF co-op. Great deals if you can buy in bulk.

Home


-Stephanie


----------



## Angel Baby (Feb 25, 2007)

I had used the ready made frozen foods...not bad at all...when I rescued my second golden, it became pretty pricey, so now do it myself....
I'm amazed how easy it is, too...and far less expensive.
No more ear infections, smelly doggies, no more hot spots!!! and I'm saving a fortune at the vets.....
Don't be intimidated by raw diets...I buy the exact same things I'd eat (just no chicken or turkey or lamb necks) lol....we share our hamburgers...only I cook mine....


----------

